# Would your Golden rather be inside most of the time or outside



## Ivystreet (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone. Just that! My Ivy girl is 5 months old and spends 80% of her day inside (she can go out anytime if she wants). She comes outside with me and or the kids when we do but is the first to get inside when we start to head in!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Inside definately. They have access through the doggie doors to go outside whenever they want, and do run outside all day, but it depends soley where WE are, cause where we are, they are! While at work they sleep in the den and run outside to potty and bark at something, but neighbor says they are not out much while we are gone. But they LOVE the outdoors.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I wish mine would love to be outside without humans- but they just moon around the door.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

It depends on where I am...although the other members of the family are interesting as well, of course...She does like to go and lie on the deck on her own, but that is with the door open.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow loves the outside but not by herself. If it is good weather she sometimes lies by the back door if I am in the kitchen but otherwise if I'm outside, so is she but when I come in she will follow.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

inge said:


> It depends on where I am...


I was going to say the same thing.

My guy LOVES being outside... with me.

My guy LOVES being cuddled up inside.... with me.

For that matter, none of our animals want to be locked in or kicked out alone. At least Jacks is the complete opposite of our cat, in that he's happy to be wherever I am.

The cat, on the other hand, does everything he can to convince his dogs and people to be outside with him. Or inside with him. Whatever he wants. And he will play the howling in-and-out games until we figure it out. :bowl:


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Like Megora said, wherever I am he wants to be....loves both indoors and out.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Wherever I am too. They are people dogs these Goldens of ours.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

The dogs LOVE to run around and play outside, but it's not too long before they're both laying at the door waiting to be let back in.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Lola enjoys outside time- when we are with her- and inside time when we are with her. Her whole world revolves around US and where we are.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Even up at the lake they don't want to be outside unless I am out there with them. Danny is worse than Jasper. He'll run from window to window and door to door whining for me to let him in the house with me (I am usually just grabbing something quickly).


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My guys want to be where we are-if we're inside, they are, if we're out, they are.


----------



## Pumba19 (Oct 19, 2011)

Pumba likes to be close to people. this summer i stayed at my dad's for a couple months, and they didn't allow her in their house, but had no problem with her in their yard and even cleaned out a shed to use as a doghouse for her. but she always preferred to be on the deck where she could see us through the patio door.. it was so bad that one day we got a crazy thunderstorm and she was still sitting there staring at us through the patio while getting hit on the head with hail =( my boyfriend ran out and carried her (at 6 months) into the shed


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I voted 'mostly inside' because he wants to be where we are. When we are outside, he's with us.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Both equally, but I don't really think she cares, she just want to be wherever you are.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm the same as everybody else. My dogs would rather be with me. They'd prefer to be with me outside and will often try to convince me to take them for a run, but if they had a doggie door, they'd choose to be next to us 95% of the time.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Both dogs want to be where I am. When I go to work Angelina wants out even if it is raining. She mopes but I make her stay inside if bad weather. Cannella goes outside on her own on the weekend for time outs. I think they get into routines. I am glad she is just a little bit more independent then Angelina is. It is hard sometimes having two dogs glued to your hips, even if you love them dearly and they make you laugh!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Yep, my Golden people want to be where their human servants are. Pure velcro love-pups.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My crew prefer to be outside in their dog yard if I am not home. If I am home, they want to be where I am. So I voted about equal time.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I am picking up on a definite theme here - And mine are exactly the same!


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

We needed one more option, where ever my humans are.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Flora can spend hours just chilling outside. When she's at my parents house, she'll just sit on the stone steps outside and watch things happen. I chose outside - but the true answer is, wherever people are!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

_I did 50/50..but it depends on weather. His outside is porch, front lawn--although he has access to much more_


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

Yup where ever I am. Inside or out.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Where I am.... If I'm inside, then the boys want to be inside....if I'm outside, then the boys want to be outside. I couldn't pick a choice on the poll.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My two are exactly like Gwen said. They want to be with us, where ever we are.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

BaWaaJige loves to be outside but it is strange he perfers to be out longer at night. As soon as it starts to get dark he is pestering to go outside. We have an acre fenced in that the dogs go to everyday for about 3hrs unless it is really hot or cold or raining.


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

My babies are inside all the time, but they'd rather be outside.. When I take them out for potty, they don't want to come back in unless I have their food ready.. They love the out doors.. But I don't keep them out for very long.. Maybe 10 - 15 mins maybe.. if it was up to them they'd stay out all day..


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

The boys love being outside and I can hardly coax them in even in 10* weather. The girls stay inside almost all the time. Goldie will only go out most of the time if I go too. I seem to always be trying to get a dog in or a cat out. A cat in or a dog out. I have 2 signs hanging by my front door that say....

AGENDA FOR THE DAY

Let cat in. Let cat out. Let cat in. Let dog out. Let dog in. Let dog out. 

This is an accurate description of my life but add pen up chickens, turn out horses, shoo away bunnies, relocate toads, watch for the snakes. 
It is an adventure out here!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Tucker just wants to be wherever his people are, unless we're at the dog park in which case he wants to be with whatever dog is willing to play with him!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Sounds like everyone definitely has a golden! My answer is the same as everyon else's. Chester wants to be wherever we are. And since we're inside most of the time, he prefers being inside.


----------



## AnimalLuver (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow...I'm actually incredibly surprised by the results of this poll. My Trooper is a REAL outdoor Retriever. As most the other posts say, he does of coarse want to be at my side (but is DEFINITELY not as clingy as my Great Dane pup), but he wants me to be outside, and by my side lol. In the house, he generally eats, sleeps, or waits by the door to go back out.

Trooper is so happy to be let outside, and then when we call him in, he stands at the door and pouts like "but I'm not ready to come in", it has to be VERY cold for him to scratch the door to come in. He'll lay outside by himself if he has to, just to stay out there. If it's not cold, he just lays on his bed outside the door, his preference, not mine lol. Sometimes I see him laying there, I'll go say "come on in buddy", and he lifts his head, looks, and turns away and continues sleeping outside. 

And heaven forbid I go outside without him....we recently had "rally car races" in our backyard (I know it's so *******!), but because it was dangerous, the dogs had to stay inside, so each time I'd come to take them outside/check on them, and then I'd put them back in the house, Trooper looked at me like I had KILLED someone because I was going back outside with out him :doh:...the most upset face EVER...it hurt my heart so bad. He just LOVES being outside.


----------



## GRTigger (Jan 16, 2010)

he's a indoor dog. but I would bring him to the park for 1-2 hours a day depends on weather too.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max would live on the front porch all day if I let him.


----------

